# smoke from starter relay



## PaulnGA

I have the plugs out of the head, a new 6 volt battery, cleaned the battery clamps, turned the key, and pushed the start button. The engine did not turn over or make any sound at all. I kept pushing the button until I saw smoke coming from the relay and the heavy wires got very hot. I now have the battery disconnected and wondering what to do next. The tractor, 9N, has not been started since 2010. Any idea would be great, thanks.


----------



## pogobill

Well, for one thing, use the starter button sparingly. If you push the button, the starter will immediately turn.... if not let go of the button!!
If the tractor hasn't been started in 6 or 7 years, the engine could be seized up, or your starter is. 

If it will turn over, it could be a sticky starter or starter solenoid. With the tractor in neutral, try the starter again, but give it a tap with a plastic or wooden mallet and see if that frees it up.

If that doesn't work, maybe you can block the front wheels, and raise the rear wheels up on jack stands or blocks? If you can, with the key off, put it in gear (2nd or 3rd) and see if you can rotate the rear wheels with the spark plugs out. If you can't, your engine may be locked up. 

Keep us posted as I'm sure there are other fellows ready to help out as well.
Cheers


----------



## PaulnGA

*9N not starting*

I wonder if it would be a good idea to take the starter motor out of the body and try to get it to spin by applying battery cables to it? Also while the starter motor is out of the engine and the plugs out as well and trany in neutral could I turn the engine by hand at the fan pulley? Is this a good idea or bad one??

It is night time and raining right now but I will try your previous suggestions when it is a little dryer, so thank you.


----------



## rhino

With the starter removed, try to turn motor over with a pry bar on the ring gear. You can do it in both directions to help break it loose. If it will not turn over, spray penetrating lube in each cylinder and let set over night. Even if it turns over with pry bar still spray penetrating lube in.:usa:


----------



## PaulnGA

*pry bar*

I have marvel mystery oil in each cylinder already and has been there for three days, and I like the pry bar idea.

Is it a good idea to test the starter, while out of the engine, with jumper cables? thanks


----------



## PaulnGA

*the starter is out*

I got the starter out and with plugs removed I used a pry bar and moved the engine a few teeth in each direction, so engine is not frozen thank goodness. Can anyone tell me what the starter is supposed to look like in its normal resting position? a picture would be great.


----------



## pogobill

Here a picture of the starter. 







Hope this helps you out.


----------



## PaulnGA

*Bendix is now reset*

thank you for the picture, it had been so long since I had looked at the starter Bendix that I couldn't say for sure if it was in the engaged position or not. It was engaged which is not something that can be pushed back to the ready position by hand. But I did find someone that knew how to reset the Bendix. The trick is to take a very powerful bench grinder with a large wire wheel mounted on it and push the Bendix hard against it and it will spin the Bendix back into the at rest position. Then mount the starter back on the tractor very carefully so as not to extend the Bendix again. Thanks again to all who helped me.


----------

